# Parnis Chronograph



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Thought i'd pop on a few pix showing the Parnis I got yesterday.

Consensus is that it's Chinese with a Japanese movement

47mm bezel + crown

3Atm, so only splashproof

PVD coated

:shout: RED patterned face










Hatched detailing on sides & Parnis engraved crown



















Back showing Japanese movement detail










Nice chunky tyre pattern Rubber strap with Parnis detailing on strap & clasp










Dial is a scarlet colour rather than the orangey hue (c**p camera)

Nothing more than a flashy fashion watch, but hey we can't all afford Pateks!


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

I like that, the tire strap is cool as well, :thumbsup:


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

zed4130 said:


> I like that, the tire strap is cool as well, :thumbsup:


Got an identical style one in yellow coming, but much as I like them these are a 'Buy in haste, repent at leisure' purchase as they are a bit big for me. Live & learn :smartass: - in my case nothing more than a 43mm bezel in future.

I agree, the straps are really nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Not bad at all, but at 47mm a big watch. Agreed, the tyre strap is a nice touch. What I'd like to see (personal opinion only) is an offset white LeMans stripe on the dial. Its a pretty racing influenced watch, thats obvious, but a racing stripe might tone down the red a bit. From the 12 down to the 4. Buggered if I'd know how to go about it tho, and not sure if it'd look good in the flesh. Nice choice


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

The red is a lot calmer than it appears - will see if I can get a better picture.


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Yellow one has arrived this morning










It's B) time! Brightens up a dull & wet Monday morning


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

citizenhell said:


> Yellow one has arrived this morning
> 
> It's B) time! Brightens up a dull & wet Monday morning


Funny, that one doesn't seem as big as the other. Maybe it's the angle of the photo but it looks good on your wrist (and looking again, it's very far down your wrist too, so maybe that's it...) :thumbsup:


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> citizenhell said:
> 
> 
> > Yellow one has arrived this morning
> ...


It does look fractionally smaller (but isn't), but I guess that could be the lighter coloured dial. Had resigned myself to selling it on, but now really torn with this one as although I preferred the red one in photographs (now sold) I like this one more in the metal.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

citizenhell said:


> It does look fractionally smaller (but isn't), but I guess that could be the lighter coloured dial. Had resigned myself to selling it on, but now really torn with this one as although I preferred the red one in photographs (now sold) I like this one more in the metal.


Wear it a few days and see how it goes... it either grows on with you or it doesn't and then you'll have no regrets selling it... shouldn't depreciate the value either...

I have one that is really nice but too big... after trying to wear it a few times I have put it away for a trade or something. Actually, I've only remembered about it now


----------

